
How to make a voice activated LED facemask - RobPomeroy
https://medium.com/@tglaiel/how-to-make-a-voice-activated-led-facemask-diy-guide-b300bc146f38
======
RobPomeroy
See also this tweet:
[https://twitter.com/TylerGlaiel/status/1265035386109128704](https://twitter.com/TylerGlaiel/status/1265035386109128704)

